# Reading, Berkshire, UK



## lostprophet (Oct 31, 2008)

on second thoughts maybe not, its a dump


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 31, 2008)

I heard there is good car parking in Reading ...


----------



## Overread (Oct 31, 2008)

I think it also has one of those train station things too


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 31, 2008)

is there any pubs?


----------



## Overread (Oct 31, 2008)

hmm its got a university - and where there are students there is usually drink and places that sell drink


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 31, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> is there any pubs?



I know I've missed a few but the red dots are pubs in the town centre


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 31, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I heard there is good car parking in Reading ...



you heard very wrong


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 31, 2008)

Where's your photo shop??


----------



## Overread (Oct 31, 2008)

anty - look at the map where the word "reading" is and right on the R is the side of a big square - from the map and evidence I have that tis the place!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 1, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Where's your photo shop??



photo shop? photo shop!! how very dare you. It's a camera shop


----------



## tempra (Nov 1, 2008)

Do it! make a date in January


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2008)

no no Feb- make it Feb - right at the start! (there is this dissertation thingy that I should write in jan )


----------



## Overread (Nov 13, 2008)

*pokes thread to remind LP to pick a date *


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2008)

I was joking about a meetup in Reading, I can't think of anywhere worse to have one


----------



## Overread (Nov 14, 2008)

Bogner?  

edit = wait wait Stains!
Stains would definatly be worse!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2008)

Overread said:


> Bogner?
> 
> edit = wait wait Stains!
> Stains would definatly be worse!



never been to either of those but have been through Staines on the train, I didn't dare look out of the windows though


----------

